# Which size Beiter plunger for Gillo with wrap-around rest?



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I have used the short ones for both style rests but prefer the second shortest for the AAE


----------



## luckman88 (Nov 11, 2017)

I use the short Bieter with Spig ZT on a Gillo G2. Fits well


----------



## leatherback (Jun 7, 2017)

Subscribed! I have the same question but for the Gux Gabriel bidrop rest as they are similar!

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

I use the 21.5-27mm Beiter with the Gillo G2 and Gabriel Bi-drop. I had to order it from overseas though...


----------



## hammer08 (Aug 28, 2012)

The short (17.5-23mm) works well on the Gillo with a wrap around rest. If you like to push your centershot way out then you can order the small (7mm) nut. That's what the next size up plunger is. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/beiter-plunger-nut.html


----------



## waxyjaywalker (Apr 10, 2013)

hammer08 said:


> The short (17.5-23mm) works well on the Gillo with a wrap around rest. If you like to push your centershot way out then you can order the small (7mm) nut. That's what the next size up plunger is.
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/beiter-plunger-nut.html


My observation doesn't answer OP's question directly, but is related to the arrow rest you use. If you want to push the center shot out by screwing the Beiter in more, the hole in the arrow rest have to support the entire diameter of the Beiter's threaded body. I use the Shibuya rest, and noticed that if I want to screw the plunger in more, it'll start pushing out on the adhesive side of the arrow rest! Another thing you may want to watch out for...


----------



## hammer08 (Aug 28, 2012)

I tend to shoot close to center shot and use wrap around rests so I've never run into that problem. They also have the different size pins as though. The longer two should be long enough for anything you'd ever need. It can be rather confusing. I just got got enlightened by a friend this weekend myself.


----------



## waxyjaywalker (Apr 10, 2013)

Coming to think of it, we're talking about wrap-around rests, so the plunger pushing into the stick-on base is a non-issue.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

hammer08 said:


> The short (17.5-23mm) works well on the Gillo with a wrap around rest. If you like to push your centershot way out then you can order the small (7mm) nut. That's what the next size up plunger is.
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/beiter-plunger-nut.html


I found the same thing. I use the PL6523.0 model (17.5-23.0mm) on a Gillo G2 with a Spigarelli ZT rest and tiny VAP arrows. Fits great with plenty of room to spare. I also have the shorter nut, which gives a bit of extra barrel length to support thicker rests, thicker risers, or pushing the arrow farther out past center.


----------



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the information; it helped a lot in deciding what to get.


----------

